# RV hair dryer



## bassmen6 (Jan 29, 2009)

We just got our first travel trailer.  One of the big reasons we got a camper, as opposed to our tent camping, is for a bathroom and shower.  My wife says she must have a shower and be able to dry her beautiful hair!  Any recommendations for a hair dryer when camping WITHOUT electrical hookups?  We camp at Cades Cove in Smokies and they have no hookups, which is fine for me.  We've tent camped there for years.
I've seen some 12V hair dryers, but their reviews are pretty poor.  I am considering a large inverter or some sort of generator.  ???


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

What did she do when you tent camped? The expense for an inverter, batteries and a charger and/or a generator, maybe it would be more cost beneficial to send her to a hair salon every other day for a shampoo and blow dry.  After all, you are camping.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

A nice Honda 1000 will only cost about $1000.  They are quite and efficient.


----------



## bassmen6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

She didn't get to wash and dry it.  She would stay 2 nights, but we had to be out next morning to our favorite rental cabin for a nice shower!
Now that we have a camper, she says she'll stay a whole week!!  Just got to work out these details.  Wish me luck!   :laugh:


----------



## bassmen6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

BTW, I love you're quote from Thomas Jefferson.  So true.  More people should realize it!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

go to a pawn shop and see what they have for sell. u can pick up some good deals at pawn shops. I was in the Smokies last Oct and will be going back this FALL . anyway good luck


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Buy her a wig :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

i agree with DL ,, look into a small portable genset ,, that way u can have power when she needs it


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

NASH I ONCE HAS A WIG, BUT IT KEPT BLOWING OFF WHEN I TRIED TO DRY IT WITH A BLOW DRYER :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

That's what crazy glues for Hollis :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

well I tried gorilla glue but I just wanted to climbed the trees.....
Nash u on the road yet
 :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Naw, couldn't get reservations until the 3rd of March in the keys and now working back from there trying to find cg that have sites to see when we will leave. Knew we should have just went west :angry:  Just have to get to the beaches though so I can rub in in to Rod :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Line line has been out here for 3 weeks so haven't been able to get on line and have been busy getting the MH ready.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Hats are becoming very fashionable... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

hey Scooter I ware a hat all the time now that I have chrome dome :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: I have so many hats it's hard to decide which one to ware.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Ok no one told him that he can buy both a hair dryer that runs on batteries and one that runs on the 12 volt system.  They are out there.  I have had both for the wifey.  I still have a battery driven electric shaver that uses four triple A batteries to operate.


----------



## buftflair (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Anybody consider getting a tandem bike and putting her on the back and pedalling really fast? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

H2H1, hey I'm getting there. I hate going to the barber because the costs the same but I know it's not the same amount of work.   :laugh:    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Hey Scooter the wife cuts mine, but there again I keep it real close so no styling here. Therefore it doesn't matter to me anymore. I am not like some politician who needs to impress some. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Bet bassmen6 didn't expect to get this much good info :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Scotter, the only problem when you get to my age is the barber has to cut as much off the eyebrows and out of the ears and nose as off the head :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

It  comes with the territory. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: ASK a question and get more than just a straight correct answer. :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

If bassmen6s wife is reading all this info bet she want let him back on this forum :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## bassmen6 (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Yep, my wife is reading these comments.  I think she'll still let me back on the forum, though!

She's glad everyone is so concerned about her hair getting dried.

I was hoping this would be informative, but never imagined it would be so entertaining as well!    :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Just a bunch of clowns here bassmen6 but ocassionaly you will get some good info. :clown:  Ask questions and you will get answers. We have to keep the madams happy regardless so tell her we will get her hair dry one way or the other. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

I look in the mirror and cut my own hair.  Probably saved $2000 or more in the last 5 years.  Heck anybody can do a Marine Corps buzz cut. :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

Now DL, after smelling them diesel fumes any haircut will be a BUZZ cut. :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

I'm kinda afraid to let the wife get that close with sharp objects  
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## WandaLust (Feb 3, 2009)

RE: RV hair dryer





> bassmen6 - 1/29/2009  8:21 PM  We just got our first travel trailer.  One of the big reasons we got a camper, as opposed to our tent camping, is for a bathroom and shower.  My wife says she must have a shower and be able to dry her beautiful hair!  Any recommendations for a hair dryer when camping WITHOUT electrical hookups?  We camp at Cades Cove in Smokies and they have no hookups, which is fine for me.  We've tent camped there for years. I've seen some 12V hair dryers, but their reviews are pretty poor.  I am considering a large inverter or some sort of generator.  ???



````````````````````````````````````````

*How did she dry it when you tent camped? Both myself and my husband have long hair. We air dry it when we camp, even where there are hookups.  Will the generator be used for more than hair drying? I hope she realizes holding tanks are not large and showering plus washing and rinsing long hair can be a real pain in the backside as it fills one tank and can empty the other. *


----------



## LEN (Feb 3, 2009)

Re: RV hair dryer

A gen is most likely your best bet. Anywhere from $300 to $1200 depending on noise level and quality. If you are going to be camping long enough to need battery charge or wish to run AC it's no brainer. Gives all kinds of options as well on what 110 appliances you can take along. If minimal use 1Kw is enough air-conditioning 2Kw.

LEN


----------

